# Toontown



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

You 'member Toontown.

I don't play it, but I might start again. My family used to fight over the computer to play Toontown.

My brother's thinking about playing it again. D:

Do you play it? Have you played it before? Hmmm?

I used to be at a forum for Toontown, until I moved here o:


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 16, 2010)

I tried downloading it when I was like 6, but my computer decided to be slow that day, so it never got finished. Did I mention if the computer was slow at all, I would restart it? Our computer was restarted a lot, too.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 16, 2010)

I hated that game even as a small child.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Yah i was a mouse with 110 laff, my computer freezes when i play now  .

Oh and TTC It was Me, You, Trela, bcb and some people i forgot about


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Yah i was a mouse with 110 laff, my computer freezes when i play now  .


You used to be at TTC too, riterite?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 16, 2010)

Toontown is basically the equivalent of going to a furry forum. :S .


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah


@Niko Sorta but with cream pies and robots


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoooooly.

Not you. >_>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you to forgot about that Azila 

Edit: They have added a weird Laugh o meter ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you did not >:l
Well, it doesn't matter. That was like, in '08.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the message i sent yesterday... Nvm
What animal was you and what laff/gags

I was mouse at 110 with maxxed gags, i stupidly didnt pick lure.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

I have no idea. I can't remember my username, either.

I'm guessing I was Lisa or Azila, but I had a crappy level.

I used to play my cousin's file too. I can't remember what level she was.. D:

I was of course a cat :>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I have no idea. I can't remember my username, either.
> 
> I'm guessing I was Lisa or Azila, but I had a crappy level.
> 
> ...


I forgot you had a pet cat 

Soo um you gonna start playing again, I think bcb is on my friends list.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly. :]


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks stupid, IMO.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 17 2010, 02:10:34 PM]Looks stupid, IMO.


Imagine AC but Disney style and robots to fight


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it sounds even dumber.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 17 2010, 02:23:57 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww what happened to the gyroid collector i once knew


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completed the collection, and I don't think I know you that much.

Oh, wait a minute, you're Kid Icarus! I remember you.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2010)

Toontown? Never heard of it before


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried the free trial a looong time ago. 
Didn't like it enough to pay for it.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> I tried the free trial a looong time ago.
> Didn't like it enough to pay for it.


^


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 17, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Yah i was a mouse with 110 laff, my computer freezes when i play now  .
> 
> Oh and TTC It was Me, You, Trela, bcb and some people i forgot about


You were on TTC?

Scratch that. I know who you are.
Small world, I suppose.

I used to play back in 5th grade (LOL). I realized how dumb it actually was about three or so years ago... Man, I was dumb as a kid.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2010)

The typical ToonTown player (from ed :C)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>WARNING</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Note: long hair; happy expression; obviously has no friends.</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 18, 2010)

I played today with my brother.

We were pretending to be Gangstas.

We were like "Yo yo." "Yo yo yo."  One of the best insults:

"MAN! Look at you wid dat shirt on!" and I would be like "AND EM PANTS."

xD It was fun.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I played today with my brother.
> 
> We were pretending to be Gangstas.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun 

I use to play hide n seek in the sell bot factory

P.S Games free now up until you pass the first level


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't believe people over the age of 10 buy this trash.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I can't believe people over the age of 10 buy this trash.


Thats what i thought until i decided to actually try the game instead of just judging it by how it looks


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> I can't believe people over the age of 10 buy this trash.


Well, that's your opinion.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 18, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have played it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pwn'd.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 18, 2010)

Game looks stupid.
Not gonna try it.
So yep.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 18, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Game looks stupid.
> Not gonna try it.
> So yep.


Meh, I mostly just get on to troll.

It's pretty fun 8D


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 18, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I played today with my brother.
> 
> We were pretending to be Gangstas.
> 
> ...


I now may consider playing again - only when you two are on - just to do that. |D


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 18, 2010)

toontown ohshi-

i played it sometime... '08 maybe? it was mildly amusing for about 20 minutes. then i quit. no intention of playing again.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 18, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah dog. 

You gotta join us, home boy.

tt's pretty fun 8D


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 18, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you have it was probably just the 3 day trial which does the game no justice just make it look stupid ( Wtf stuck in one area with people begging to be ur friend


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember it always froze so I never played it for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 19, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I payed for it for about a month, then quit. I've also read many reviews online. I've experienced this game to its fullest, which isn't much at all.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

I used to watch my friend troll and flame people on it. xD


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I used to watch my friend troll and flame people on it. xD


Were small children getting angry? Was he laughing at the crying? Did the kid feel depressed? Think of all the benfitable possibilities! 

Hm, I bet that place isn't so bad, after all!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 19 2010, 03:31:21 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they were kinda simple minded, since they were kids, you know?
But some got offended or angry.

But my friend was laughing, so was I.
;______________;


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But little kids who go on the internet for some stupid game instead of internet forums are supposed to get *sad* over stupid insults. Aw, all of this talking about trolling is making me crave noobrages, let alone the reactions of little annoying kids. I feel like trying it out, now.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 19, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it just depends on what your taste i like the team aspect in the boss battles
it can be really fun if you make some mature friends and ignore the kids


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 19, 2010)

Trolling is extremely fun 8D

Well, on TT it is.

I was like "BOY. YOU BEST SHUT UP, YO."

And the cat was like "but im a girl"

XD


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

trolling a disney MMO.

srs bzns.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> trolling a disney MMO.
> 
> srs bzns.


Because little children prone to entertaining rages contains mixed emotions of sad and anger which is pleasure to me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 19 2010, 10:57:15 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed that for you


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 19 2010, 03:31:21 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small children? I hear teenagers play the game :O .  They're probably furries though, and with furries there's usually drama.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But mostly small children.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

Animefan said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh be sure that there are creampies.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad someone noticed the hidden joke


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my friend mentioned that to me. :x
They do.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 20, 2010)

Zack  has all ways hated this game.


----------

